# My Classic Ford Show pictures



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's my Classic Ford Show pictures



















































































Hope you like

Brian


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great photos love the old Transit mk2??


----------



## Finman (May 24, 2013)

Great pictures. 

That red Mk2 RS2000 is fantastic.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes the RS2000 takes me back to my old one (before some scrote in Milton Keynes stole it)


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

long live the blue oval, good pics. Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Kasss Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting those, some great cars there.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Is that all you got? Slacker...

Nice set, the Mk2 & RSTurbo Escorts in there are my picks. Some of these cars demonstrate however that there Is a fine line between a "classic" Ford and a candidate for Barry Boys.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll take the anglia, although some of those fiestas are nice.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Wennys Cosworth powered mk3 escort :argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for these brilliant pictures pal👍


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Where there no decent classics there


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Cheer's glad you all like them :thumb:


Brian


----------

